# 15M , HELP



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

I am still in puberty and would've like to know what I can improve facially via any substance or technique.


----------



## shibo (Apr 8, 2019)

Lips me


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 8, 2019)

shibo said:


> Lips me


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

shibo said:


> Lips me


What do you mean?


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 8, 2019)

Mew and grow beard when you can


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Mew and grow beard when you can


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## You (Apr 8, 2019)

Get braces kid
Tay k looking ass


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

You said:


> Get braces kid
> Tay k looking ass


Why braces?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 8, 2019)

Kisses me.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

If you could elaborate I would be grateful.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

Your lips are bigger then my skull ? 

Lips me tbh


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Your lips are bigger then my skull ?
> 
> Lips me tbh


Is that a good trait?


----------



## You (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Why braces?


A lot of facial asthetics have to do with your teeth and tongue posture. If you fix the alignment of your teeth then "the mewing" part sound come naturally if you are already familiar with the key principles.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Is that a good trait?


Depends on what type of women you are trying to attract tyrone


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Depends on what type of women you are trying to attract tyrone


Which type of women like big lips then?


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Which type of women like big lips then?


No idea dude 

Black women also Latinos


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

You said:


> A lot of facial asthetics have to do with your teeth and tongue posture. If you fix the alignment of your teeth then "the mewing" part sound come naturally if you are already familiar with the key principles.


I have been mewing for about 6 months , but my dentist always tells me my teeth are fine and that I have a good bite.


mido the slayer said:


> No idea dude
> 
> Black women also Latinos


There are no black women or latinos in my school so I don't know what I should do.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

You said:


> Get braces kid


Are you trying to make him look worse?



Andromeda88 said:


> I have been mewing for about 6 months , but my dentist always tells me my teeth are fine and that I have a good bite.
> 
> There are no black women or latinos in my school so I don't know what I should do.


Does his name end in -berg or -stein?

Also, mewing wont grow you a chin. I recommend bonesmashing for small temporary gains


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 8, 2019)

Lips lookin’ like a snack


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Are you trying to make him look worse?
> 
> 
> Does his name end in -berg or -stein?


It's a woman , but she is swedish so idk?


----------



## You (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Are you trying to make him look worse?
> 
> 
> Does his name end in -berg or -stein?


Invisaligns can avoid lot of problems normally braces povides


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> It's a woman


That explains it


You said:


> Invisaligns can avoid lot of problems normally braces povides


invisanigger


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> That explains it
> 
> invisanigger


How does that explain that she denies me from getting braces?


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> How does that explain that she denies me from getting braces?


Go find a male dentist

Also bonesmash


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Go find a male dentist
> 
> Also bonesmash


What is bonesmashing?


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> What is bonesmashing?


grab a big tape roll and hit your chin with it repeatedly for 20mins


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> grab a big tape roll and *hit your chin with it repeatedly for 20mins*


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 38245


Tbf the swelling brought it up 2cm *KEEP CRYING FOR ME*


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> grab a big tape roll and hit your chin with it repeatedly for 20mins


Do you have any evidence that proves that works or is it worthless to do.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Do you have any evidence that proves that works or is it worthless to do.





NickGurr said:


> Tbf the swelling brought it up 2cm *KEEP CRYING FOR ME*


Idk about long term

Also dont do if you have no chin, you need to have a chin to do this. Idk what im looking at in your picture tbh


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Tbf the swelling brought it up 2cm *KEEP CRYING FOR ME*







Slayer


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 38246
> 
> Slayer







Me after bonesmashing @AstroSky


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Idk about long term
> 
> Also dont do if you have no chin, you need to have a chin to do this. Idk what im looking at in your picture tbh


I would've enjoy long-term benefits rather than short-term. Do you have any other methods which will attribute to my face?


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> I would've enjoy long-term benefits rather than short-term. Do you have any other methods which will attribute to my face?


Chin implant, nigger lip reduction


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Chin implant, nigger lip reduction


Comical , how would I be able to do an chin implant when I am so young.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Comical , how would I be able to do an chin implant when I am so young.


You wait until youre not young anymore


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> You wait until youre not young anymore


Would an chin-implant improve my face by a large margin or a smaller effect. I would've like dating advice too because I barely know how to flirt.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Would an chin-implant improve my face by a large margin or a smaller effect. I would've like dating advice too because I barely know how to flirt.


No dating advice for your recessed chin


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> No dating advice for your recessed chin


Seriously though, how am I supposed to fix my "recessed chin" then.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Seriously though, how am I supposed to fix my "recessed chin" then.


How is your eye area and hair? Also height


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> How is your eye area and hair? Also height


I am 185 cm basically 6'3. I have an heart-shaped face and a wide forehead , so I have medium-length hair. Eye area is bad I think.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> I am 185 cm basically 6'3. I have an heart-shaped face and a wide forehead , so I have medium-length hair. Eye area is bad I think.


Are they round?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 8, 2019)

Ignore these guys boyo. If ur serious, u need to post a full picture of ur face if u want some real help. If ur talking about ur lips save up for lip reduction surgery. Also get off this site asap and look to improve do not stay here.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> I am 185 cm basically 6'3. I have an heart-shaped face and a wide forehead , so I have medium-length hair. Eye area is bad I think.


6'0 not 6'3 I use metric so it's complicated.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 8, 2019)

Man you need to show us your whole face. Eye area and hair are important too.

The problem with being black is that you have to be 6’4 Tyrone or all women are uninterested. I don’t know many black pretty boys that slay. 

So until we see your whole face the only thing I can tell you is to gymcel. Mewing won’t hurt either. You seem pretty high iq so you might need to learn about testosteronemaxxing and low inhibmaxxing (become a jb slayer that gives no fucks)

Are you from reddit by chance? This communities a bit different and has some more unorthodox techniques like bonesmashing (which may or may not be a meme btw)


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Man you need to show us your whole face. Eye area and hair are important too.
> 
> The problem with being black is that you have to be 6’4 Tyrone or all women are uninterested. I don’t know many black pretty boys that slay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Are they round?







Not really, Like this:


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> View attachment 38253


Yeah okay nigger


Andromeda88 said:


> View attachment 38254
> 
> Not really, Like this:


show us your eyes jfl


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> View attachment 38254
> 
> Not really, Like this:


Learn to squintmaxx. Basically lower your eyebrows as much as possible and open your eyes really wide. If you can do that, then look in the mirror and try to learn how to make hunter eyes


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Learn to squintmaxx. Basically lower your eyebrows as much as possible and open your eyes really wide. If you can do that, then look in the mirror and try to learn how to make hunter eyes


Open our eyes very wide? Serialkilermaxx?


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

H


Lifeisgood72 said:


> Man you need to show us your whole face. Eye area and hair are important too.
> 
> The problem with being black is that you have to be 6’4 Tyrone or all women are uninterested. I don’t know many black pretty boys that slay.
> 
> ...


I am not from reddit , I don't think posting my whole face on a website on the internet is that clever honestly. I can describe myself via words though which is the safer alternative to me + I wear glasses btw


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Open our eyes very wide? Serialkilermaxx?


You want to know if you can move the fat above your eyes and cover your eyes a bit if you understand what I mean


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> I wear glasses btw


don't


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> H
> 
> I am not from reddit , I don't think posting my whole face on a website on the internet is that clever honestly. I can describe myself via words though which is the safer alternative to me + I wear glasses btw


Literally nothing will happen if you post your face but ok


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> don't


I have astigmatism , It would be absolutely ignorant to not wear glasses because I go to school and you need to be able to see details. I don't want to lower my grades for some females in my opinion that seems desperate.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> I have astigmatism , It would be absolutely ignorant to not wear glasses because I go to school and you need to be able to see details. I don't want to lower my grades for some females in my opinion that seems desperate.


over for astigmatismcels

Tbh I had astigmatism and just had surgery


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> I have astigmatism , It would be absolutely ignorant to not wear glasses because I go to school and you need to be able to see details. I don't want to lower my grades for some females in my opinion that seems desperate.


there are contacts for people with astigmatism


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> over for astigmatismcels
> 
> Tbh I had astigmatism and just had surgery


That


bobs_pls said:


> there are contacts for people with astigmatism


I'm pondering about switching or keeping.
Any other methods than mewing and surgery which I can do cheaply and has no age limit.


----------



## Xenian (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> That
> 
> I'm pondering about switching or keeping.
> Any other methods than mewing and surgery which I can do cheaply and has no age limit.


bonesmashing


----------



## xz90 (Apr 8, 2019)

Somali?


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

xz90 said:


> Somali?


How did you know only from my lower-face? Are you also one or do you know somalis.


----------



## xz90 (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> How did you know only from my lower-face? Are you also one or do you know somalis.


I know somalis lol, also you mentioned swedish doctor and sweden has many somalis


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

xz90 said:


> I know somalis lol


Somalis are everywhere nowadays because of our shithole country which has the lowest ranking in the human development index , makes me almost sad.


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Any other methods than mewing and surgery which I can do cheaply and has no age limit.


little to no money:
gym
natural testosterone maxing
eyebrow grooming/reshaping
neck training
squinting
forward teeth resting position
matching haircut
nichmaxing
edit: oh and chewing


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> little to no money:
> gym
> natural testosterone maxing
> eyebrow grooming/reshaping
> ...


Can you elaborate on nichmaxing and natural testerone maxing , thank you for these tips honestly.


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> natural testerone maxing


google or youtube "how to increase testosterone naturally"



Andromeda88 said:


> nichmaxing


you could specialize to be more appealing to some women by belonging to their tribe, like fucking emo or something but obviously you're black so you have very limited options... thugmaxing is the most legit for nigers, some foids like "gangsters", but that's a niche like the name suggests... probably not too beneficial and not everyone can pull it off


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> google or youtube "how to increase testosterone naturally"
> 
> 
> you could specialize to be more appealing to some women by belonging to their tribe, like fucking emo or something but obviously you're black so you have very limited options... thugmaxing is the most legit for nigers, some foids like "gangsters", but that's a niche like the name suggests... probably not too beneficial and not everyone can pull it off


I don't think I can be a "gangster" , I am tall and lanky also a eyeglasses-worm. I am gonna check natural-testorone maxing + I've been on nofap for 4 months hardmode.
Another question I have been speculating about: I am underweight but want to gain weight without getting face-fat. What would be the most logical way to do this task , I have heard about cardio and maintaning weight but any other solutions?


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> I am underweight but want to gain weight without getting face-fat. What would be the most logical way to do this task, I have heard about cardio and maintaning weight but any other solutions?


well not really, not without steroids
just do short lean bulking and cutting cycles - bulk to 15%, then cut to 10% and repeat, it will take long years of hard work to achieve any impressive physique naturally, but at least you are 15yo, so in 4 years you can be in very nice shape and still actually be young... ( I lost my v card when I was 19 so you know...)
If you want to reduce face bloat you should drink lots of water (at lest 3 liters a day) to decrease water retention - the more water you deliver to the body, the less water needs to be stored... and a lot of water is stored in your face
+ reduce intake of sodium in diet (salt)
good luck


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> well not really, not without steroids
> just do short lean bulking and cutting cycles - bulk to 15%, then cut to 10% and repeat, it will take long years of hard work to achieve any impressive physique naturally, but at least you are 15yo, so in 4 years you can be in very nice shape and still actually be young... ( I lost my v card when I was 19 so you know...)
> If you want to reduce face bloat you should drink lots of water (at lest 3 liters a day) to decrease water retention - the more water you deliver to the body, the less water needs to be stored... and a lot of water is stored in your face
> + reduce intake of sodium in diet (salt)
> good luck


Thanks for the answer , I really appreciate you alot. I'm gonna make a post later where I will be asking for advice on how to flirt and date a girl.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> 6'0 not 6'3 I use metric so it's complicated.


185cm is 6'1.5


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 8, 2019)

Give me some of ur lower lips


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 185cm is 6'1.5


Do you grow taller after 15? Because my father was 200cm something.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Do you grow taller after 15? Because my father was 200cm something.


Fuark! Osama bin Laden was 195cm. Mullah Omar was 196cm. But yes, you will grow after 15 but most likely another centimeter, like it was in my case.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 8, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Fuark! Osama bin Laden was 195cm. Mullah Omar was 196cm. But yes, you will grow after 15 but most likely another centimeter, like it was in my


 Wouldn't you think that I should be also reaching the same height as my father if my mother is between 160 and 170.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 8, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> well not really, not without steroids
> just do short lean bulking and cutting cycles - bulk to 15%, then cut to 10% and repeat, it will take long years of hard work to achieve any impressive physique naturally, but at least you are 15yo, so in 4 years you can be in very nice shape and still actually be young... ( I lost my v card when I was 19 so you know...)
> If you want to reduce face bloat you should drink lots of water (at lest 3 liters a day) to decrease water retention - the more water you deliver to the body, the less water needs to be stored... and a lot of water is stored in your face
> + reduce intake of sodium in diet (salt)
> good luck


You dont need to bulk to gain muscle, you need to eat at maintenance


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 8, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Wouldn't you think that I should be also reaching the same height as my father if my mother is between 160 and 170.


No, you would be inbetween. It makes sense you're 185cm and will grow to be 186cm.


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 8, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> No, you would be inbetween. It makes sense you're 185cm and will grow to be 186cm.


there is actually a formula based on statistics and it's
(father's height + mother height + 13cm)/2
all in centimeters
example:
200cm + 160cm + 13cm = 373cm
373cm/2 = 186,5cm

(for foids you don't add 13 but subtract)


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 9, 2019)

over

you need jaw surgery etcetc, c

and lip removal


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> over
> 
> you need jaw surgery etcetc, c
> 
> and lip removal


face removal tbh


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> face removal tbh





ZUZZCEL said:


> over
> 
> you need jaw surgery etcetc, c
> 
> and lip removal


Keep in mind that I am still 15 , I would've appreciate tips for me at my current age.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Keep in mind that I am still 15 , I would've appreciate tips for me at my current age.


Over


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Over


Should I message you my face and would you be able to tell me what I should do.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Should I message you my face and would you be able to tell me what I should do.


Yes


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 9, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Yes


I will message you later today.


----------



## SHARK (Apr 9, 2019)

The only thing you need at 15 is to lift and mew. Also play sports


----------



## NormieKilla (Apr 10, 2019)

I wish you were a female so you could give me nice blowjob with those lips.

Tbh, I can't say anything since I have no clue on how your face looks like. You seem to have a baby face but a very recessed maxilla.


----------



## Autist (Apr 10, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> How did you know only from my lower-face? Are you also one or do you know somalis.


Over for you. East African=genetic trash. You get mogged by curries and riccels.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry boyo, most Swedish girls dont like somalis.
Go for the somali girls or black girls instead.
You should thugmax like all other immegrants your age.


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 10, 2019)

Nigger nose + lips


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Apr 10, 2019)

Wait for puberty, eat a lot of organ meats (liver, brain) they are cheap af, and packed with nutrients so you can grow bigger


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 10, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> Wait for puberty, eat a lot of organ meats (liver, brain) they are cheap af, and packed with nutrients so you can grow bigger


1. Are you handicapped? Hes 15 not 10

2. No need for liver or brain, just eating normally is enough. vitamins wont grow anything

Also hes 6'1"


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> View attachment 38239
> 
> I am still in puberty and would've like to know what I can improve facially via any substance or technique.


You have bimaxillary protrusion.


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> You have bimaxillary protrusion.


Well he is a nigger, so what do you expect

Doesnt matter tho


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 10, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Somalis are everywhere nowadays because of our shithole country which has the lowest ranking in the human development index , makes me almost sad.


Ah a somali nigga. Show pic


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 10, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> Ah a somali nigga. Show pic


Hes a 6 overall, saw his pic

Too bad for his chin and monkey lips


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 10, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Hes a 6 overall, saw his pic
> 
> Too bad for his chin and monkey lips


Could u send me it on snap. Genuinely curious


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Apr 10, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> 1. Are you handicapped? Hes 15 not 10
> 
> 2. No need for liver or brain, just eating normally is enough. vitamins wont grow anything
> 
> Also hes 6'1"


Since 15 I grew 15 cm... depends on body, I'm 22 and still grew 1cm, even if he won't grow taller he can grow diagonally, organ meat is cheap and full of everything


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 10, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> Could u send me it on snap. Genuinely curious


Pm me cuck


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 10, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Pm me cuck


Sergeant banned me from making new conversations because of (((misinformation))) jfl


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 10, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> Sergeant banned me from making new conversations


And your profile is private


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Well he is a nigger, so what do you expect
> 
> Doesnt matter tho


Still matters, take a look at Tyrone who is also black and doesn't have it. Saying certain flaws don't matter in some races but do matter in others is fucking absurd. 

There is a fine line between bimaxillary protrusion and full lips. If you have proper craniofacial development you will have protruding lips but not bimaxillary protrusion. JFL.


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 10, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> And your profile is private


Try now


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 10, 2019)

Fuaaaark, we’re the same age yet you heightmog me by 2cm. 
Also, you most definitely won’t reach 190cm if you don’t start heightmaxxing right now. Since you’re young you should be able to gain a few inches. 
Tall and ugly >>>>>>>>>> short and ugly


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 10, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> Try now


Can see profile, cant send

mayb op will post his pic here


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 10, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Can see profile, cant send
> 
> mayb op will post his pic here


Sergeant revoked it to punsih me lol


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry op but ur legit a tyrone in the making


----------



## Andromeda88 (Apr 10, 2019)

NickGurr said:


> Sorry op but ur legit a tyrone in the making
> 
> View attachment 38862


It's alright , I will accept any tips and criticism. I would've like for those who are reading this thread spam advice ranging from face to any maxx.


NormieKilla said:


> I wish you were a female so you could give me nice blowjob with those lips.
> 
> Tbh, I can't say anything since I have no clue on how your face looks like. You seem to have a baby face but a very recessed maxilla.


No homo?


Alexanderr said:


> Fuaaaark, we’re the same age yet you heightmog me by 2cm.
> Also, you most definitely won’t reach 190cm if you don’t start heightmaxxing right now. Since you’re young you should be able to gain a few inches.
> Tall and ugly >>>>>>>>>> short and ugly


I am underweight , so I would appear as skinnier if I got taller. I know I should eat but I fear my face will get bloated.


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Still matters, take a look at Tyrone who is also black and doesn't have it. Saying certain flaws don't matter in some races but do matter in others is fucking absurd.
> 
> There is a fine line between bimaxillary protrusion and full lips. If you have proper craniofacial development you will have protruding lips but not bimaxillary protrusion. JFL.



What could fix this bimaxillary protrusion. My front-teeth head a tiny bit forward , I would be assuming braces. Would braces make me unable to mew?


weissbier said:


> Sorry boyo, most Swedish girls dont like somalis.
> Go for the somali girls or black girls instead.
> You should thugmax like all other immegrants your age.


That's not relevant to the questions I asked , I am unable to thugmaxx because I wear glasses and I am lanky.


Autist said:


> Over for you. East African=genetic trash. You get mogged by curries and riccels.


Check my full picture which NickGurr posted.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 11, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> Since 15 I grew 15 cm...


*Lifefuel







*


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 14, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> View attachment 38239
> 
> I am still in puberty and would've like to know what I can improve facially via any substance or technique.


If I was your age I'd work out hard at the gym. Considering you're somali you probably have skinny wrists too like me so focus on forearms alot to make them appear bigger. Hard to give any advice without full pic so pm me if you want


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 14, 2019)

Have you been to the dentist yet? Like I said before your bi maxillary protrusion is causing exaggerated lips.




(This is not op its just an example you fucking rabid autists)


I would probe your dentists with questions about how she would fix it. 
Most likely she will suggest pre molar extraction. *DO NOT DO THIS*
Its probably your narrow palate. Heres an example of how to tell narrow vs wide palate by smile. 



vs



basically count how many teeth you can see


At your age its worth trying expansion and other methods if all else fails, last resort surgery can fix it


----------

